# Taking A+ Essentials 2DAY ^u^, Ill keep you updated about the results



## bruceleejr (Jan 22, 2009)

iiight~!!! NOw its time to take the test . Ill be back in a few hours . This is only the Essentials . ( wish i took em both )

If i pass it with a high score im gonna schedule the 602 for 2morrow
If i pass it with a low score im gonna schedule the 602 in like 2 weeks lol

wish me luck guyz~!!! PAYCE~!!!!!!!!!!! =]=]=]=]=]


----------



## Edd01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Good luck dude! When you get back can you tell me how you studied for it and what to expect? As well as how much the fee is for the test.


----------



## ~Sophocles~ (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, good luck. Well, you already taken it. Tell us how you did


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

When i took the A+ like 5 years ago, it was 125$ if i recall.

You can see the price at prometric.


----------



## bruceleejr (Jan 22, 2009)

whoops~!! i forgot to keep this site posted lol

i kept techexams.net & proprofs.com posted

heres my post "YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYS~!!!

PASSED BABY WHAT WHAT

IT TECHNICIAN -773 OUT OF 900
ESSENTIALS - 700 OUT OF 900

OFFICIALLY A+ CERTIFIED~!!!!!!

I-Am-Certified.gif
WHERES BOBBBY~!! HE LIKES TO SAY CONGRATULATIONS TO EVERYONE~!!
AND SK8PRUNE AND EVERYBODY ELSE



WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSKIES~!!!!!!!!!
cheers.gif cheers.gif cheers.gif cheers.gif

here watch a video i made of me~!! thas right~!! ima bboy~!!!
woooooooo~!!

YouTube - destruktTYTE "


----------



## armedgill (May 13, 2009)

Congrats on the CompTIA A+, Im sitting N+ Next week  Cant Wait!!


----------

